# Korea to Get 1Gbps Downloading by 2012



## soumya (Feb 4, 2009)

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2009/02/internet_korea.jpg

While we're all celebrating Charter's 60Mbps broadband access here in the US, the Korea Communications Commission is spending $24 billion to secure 1Gbps access by 2012.

1Gbps allows you to download a 120-minute film in 12 seconds.

There's one small catch to the commission's plan, which is that only large cities in Korea will have access to the top tier broadband. But surrounding smaller areas will still have access to 50 to 100 Mbps speeds...or about 10 to 20 times the speed of what I get in my DSL-only apartment building.

In the words of Matt Buchanan, "That and bibimbap? Man I hate Korea." 

Source


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm coming


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 4, 2009)

Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!

Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.

I know we have a great "Indian culture", but sometimes I ask my self "Do we have anything more than our Indian culture?"

I am sick of it man!


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 4, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!


  We are with you in this moment of Grief.
   Thank God i get to Travel Europe so often .


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!
> 
> Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.
> 
> ...



exactly.............


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

Our country is fckued up beyond recognition :/ But I still love it


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 4, 2009)

Here our isp's showing 8mbps is super speed


----------



## hellgate (Feb 4, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!
> 
> Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.
> 
> ...



i feel the same way man.
i dont think India will ever see such speeds.if the Govt takes such a long time just to finalise the sale of 3G spectrum then theres is no doubt that they will think of giving 100mbps bb a few thousand years down the line.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Dont think this way, we can surely see this speed but that time we will too old to enjoy. 

yug yug jiyo indian  govt.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 4, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^Dont think this way, we can surely see this speed but that time we will too old to enjoy.
> 
> yug yug jiyo indian  govt.


You speak like Govt. spokesperson..so diplomatic!


----------



## Power UP (Feb 4, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!
> 
> Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.
> 
> ...


+1 
This diverse "Indian culture" plus the usual list is one of the reasons we are divided so much


----------



## Coool (Feb 4, 2009)

indian's, wait till 2050


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

First let 2MBPS become a standard world wide, for say 500 UL a month, then we'll talk of 1GB


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 4, 2009)

2 Mbps- 500 UL a month? Wow i don't see that in the near future for sure. I toh don't have any hopes regarding high speed net in India.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

Absolutely!!!

Off topic - Lolz at the avatar

Is that ur first crush saying "Mujse door hato"??
lolz


----------



## red_devil (Feb 4, 2009)

1Gbps or 1 GBps ??


----------



## red_devil (Feb 4, 2009)

hey you clown, ever heard of bits and BYTES ???


----------



## axxo (Feb 4, 2009)

Coool said:


> indian's, wait till 2050


yes for 2Mbps Unlimited.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 ..tujhe korea main hona tha ..yahan kaise galti se aa gaya


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 4, 2009)

n6300 said:


> hey you clown, ever heard of bits and BYTES ???


Leave him, I've reported about 10 of his spam posts already.

Everything he's posted till now is SPAM.

And u guys report as soon as u see his posts.

PM HitBoxx someone!!!!

or Raboo!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 4, 2009)

hey T ur Korea roxx man

[]


----------



## R2K (Feb 4, 2009)

any idea how much will it cost???????????????.....


----------



## hellgate (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^  why worry bout the cost.it aint like they wud offer u a 1gbps connection if u pay them the money or somethin.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> T159 ..tujhe korea main hona tha ..yahan kaise galti se aa gaya


It was strategically decided, I am a forerunner and will soon go back 


gopi_vbboy said:


> hey T Korea roxx man
> 
> []


Yeah only South Korea,


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> Off topic - Lolz at the avatar
> 
> ...


She took the COD4 ka DVD from him that is why he is slapping the sh1t out of her...


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> She took the COD4 ka DVD from him



must be the pi****d version downloaded from a 1gbps bb connection.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

In Thane(Mumbai), the cost of 2 mbps unlimited connection is rs. 22,000/- (twenty two thousand). The connection is provided through a fiber optic cable. The bandwidth would have been provided by VSNL. It is the same bandwidth that cable operators resell to their LAN customers.

I had inquired about this about a month back when I was planning to host a commercial production server at my home(the plans has been dropped now). I am yet to clarify if it is 2 mega byte per sec or 2 mega bit per sec.

I don't find the cost reasonable. May be, because I inquired through my local cable operator, his commissions may have added up. But still, how much do you think will the cost be without his commission? It would be atleast 20,000 I think.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh...if only we had 0.1% of that speed as the standard...and unlimited!

Anyway, I don't see this happening in the next 10 yrs.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 6, 2009)

kick my butt? what the hell are you gonna do wid such speeds? And India sucks just because of this bullshit? You have to live with more ethics than just bullying yourself for having born here! India is a great country and it has got more to do then just an asylum of high speed internet. Are you guys out of mind?  I mean... wat do fk r u gonna do wid 100Mbps even? download movies? porn? games? ... wat else do u know ? R u gonna setup an online operating system? R u excepting some fantansy or something useful..... **** yourself guys who hate India just because of this


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok agreed, we Indians mostly download games, movies and stuff. Then why are the developing nations adopting faster internet in the range of Mbps? What do they have to do with these superfast connections in Mbps and Gbps? They could have stuck with 256kbps ADSL. Why is technology developing from 56kbps dialup to 256kbps to 1Mbps to 8Mbps broadband and so on?...We too love our country but that does not mean we should not criticize it for what is wrong? What is the government doing with all of the taxpayer's money?...There are more questions that answers...

BTW, you used too much abusive language and your post has been reported.



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> wat else do u know ?



What else do you know?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ pardon me there... i won't take it when people are so much jaw dropped about the "so called" developed countries and showing their *** to the mother country.... they developed just more load of ****...letting go peace of life!!

yeah... they have money, they don't know how to spend and go on increasing BW or anyother thing which so much seems to world that they are advanced... 

criticism was frm ur side and u shud answer the q rather than dumbly asking the same q back wid a feeling having done somthing terribly gr8

Remeber  " Worry about what you need and not what you not necessarily need and dont need at all "

List me out a couple of things(other than games porn movies) which you could of done better with a BW as much as 100Mbps?  
Don't pose another q to reflect your inability


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

^^Dude just chill, people over here are just asking that why our govt. can't get decent connections or upgrade the existing connection even when we have money. Our govt. is not that poor nor rich but we can certainly upgrade our facilities to a decent level which is not being done. 

In short people here are not dissing our govt. they are just asking some questions. So please relax. 

Peace out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2009)

Korea...Here I come...


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

> List me out a couple of things(other than games porn movies) which you could of done better with a BW as much as 100Mbps?


Actually, it just tells me what YOU do with your internet connection. Internet is a world in itself! People who just download games, porn, movies are incapable of understanding it.


----------



## RChandan (Feb 6, 2009)

I've went to Korea back in 2002, Goyang to be more specific, and visits to Seoul were quite frequent, at least once a week. Without being disrespectful to my country, New Delhi/Mumbai/Blore/Hyd/<insert the best Indian city) feels like a village after a day in Seoul.

Internet for them is equivalent to a commodity like water, whereas in our country it's a luxury. But the internet is something which is not immediately perceptible. In SEOUL, one tends to be AWED by architecture and design. The stunningly clean streets, the road design, and the buildings, my God!. It's just shocking to see the whole city being that clean, every glass sparkling like it was just installed, every sidewalk like it had just been swept, and every building with looks straight out of hollywood movies.

Take Japan as an example, where it stands today even after the devastations at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. I wonder what's wrong with our nation. We talk of IT boom and outsourcing and Indian IQ and talent and what not, yet the majority population is below the poverty line, much less being eligible for a fcuking internet connection.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 6, 2009)

Rightly said ^^.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1, we will always remain asa developing nation.


----------



## chooza (Feb 6, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!
> 
> Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.
> 
> ...



Do we pay our taxes and fulfill our citizen duties??????? WE DON'T so we shouldn't ask.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

May be you don't pay your taxes or discharge your responsibilities. I do pay as my taxes and also do what I can do towards community. So I have the every right to seek better options and complain.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 6, 2009)

^^But still I think you should not fee sorry to be born in India...You wished to be born in some developed country..but what if you were born in say Rwanda, Somalia etc etc


----------



## chooza (Feb 6, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> May be you don't pay your taxes or discharge your responsibilities. I do pay as my taxes and also do what I can do towards community. So I have the every right to seek better options and complain.



Oh really??? Just go and check the % of Indians pay the taxes. What taxes you pay are only that are bundled with products or may sometimes Income tax. What abt other taxes, such as sales tax which is not bundled with the product? We are very much used to buy thing without a proper bill becoz"WOH SASTA PADTA HAI". Ek ke tax pay karne se whole country main investment nahi hota.



confused!! said:


> ^^But still I think you should not fee sorry to be born in India...You wished to be born in some developed country..but what if you were born in say Rwanda, Somalia etc etc


Brother, there are many people in India during British time, who hate to be known as Indian. They always praise other countires irrespective of fact that they themself contribute 0 to the India's growth. What we are today becoz of balance Indians, who works for India and made us what we proud of ourself, whether our technology, our balanced growth. and such type of people are present even today, who do not like to be known as Indian. That do not contribute a single to country, but always make complaints. For these type of people, our ancestors had rightly said"DUSRE KI THAALI MAIN GHEE ZIYADA NAZAR AATA HAI"


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't impose your assumptions on me. I am not bothered with what taxes my neighbour pays or doesn't. The point is, if I am paying taxes, I can express my discontent with the Govt. If some are not paying the tax, its is Govt.'s responsibility to recover the tax, I can't be held responsible for that.


----------



## chooza (Feb 6, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Don't impose your assumptions on me. I am not bothered with what taxes my neighbour pays or doesn't. The point is, if I am paying taxes, I can express my discontent with the Govt. If some are not paying the tax, its is Govt.'s responsibility to recover the tax, I can't be held responsible for that.



You have two options, either, buy an island near India where no person other than you, lives. just pay ur taxes and made demands. Govt will fullfill that or pack ur bags and leave India for permanent and go where you want. If you are in India, you have to face the problems for whaich you are not responsible. "GEHU KE SAATH GHUN BHI PISTA HAI".


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2009)

^Thats the reason I will move with my family to a developed nation when I can! I don't want to stay back here and deny my family a better life! Lets see if I can do it!


----------



## chooza (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^Thats the reason I will move with my family to a developed nation when I can! I don't want to stay back here and deny my family a better life! Lets see if I can do it!



Best of Luck Bro. I can see another Indian, who can make an contribution for his Country which make him grow and qualified, but will work for that country who does not give him anything. If atleast one generation of India work for India, today we will be much ahead than any nation. For you, I am attaching some of the achievements we as Indians made, either in India or else.
FACTS TO MAKE EVERY Indian PROUD




Q. Who is the GM of Hewlett Packard (hp) ?
A. Rajiv Gupta


Q. Who is the creator of Pentium chip (needs no introduction as 90% of the today's computers run on it)?
A. Vinod Dahm


Q. Who is the third richest man on the world?
A. According to the latest report on Fortune Magazine, it is Azim Premji, who is the CEO of Wipro Industries. The Sultan of Brunei is at 6 th position now.

Q. Who is the founder and creator of Hotmail (Hotmail is world's No.1 web based email program)?
A. Sabeer Bhatia

Q. Who is the president of AT & T-Bell Labs (AT & T-Bell Labs is the creator of program languages such as C, C++, Unix to name a few)?
A. Arun Netravalli

Q. Who is the new MTD (Microsoft Testing Director) of Windows 2000, responsible to iron out all initial problems?
A. Sanjay Tejwrika




Q. Who are the Chief Executives of CitiBank, Mckensey & Stanchart?
A. Victor Menezes, Rajat Gupta, and Rana Talwar.

Q. We Indians are the wealthiest among all ethnic groups in America, even faring better than the whites and the natives.
There are 3.22 millions of Indians in USA (15% of population). YET,
38% of doctors in USA are Indians.
12% scientists in USA are Indians.
36% of NASA scientists are Indians.
34% of Microsoft employees are Indians.
28% of IBM employees are Indians.
17% of INTEL scientists are Indians.
13% of XEROX employees are! Indians.


Some of the following facts may be known to you. These facts were recently published in a German magazine, which deals with WORLD HISTORY FACTS ABOUT INDIA.
1. India never invaded any country in her last 1000 years of history.
2. India invented the Number system. Zero was invented by Aryabhatta.
3. The world's first University was established in Takshila in 700BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4 th century BC was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.
4. According to the Forbes magazine, Sanskrit is the most suitable language for computer software.

5. Ayurveda is the earliest school of medicine known to humans.
6. Although western media portray modern images of India as poverty striken and underdeveloped through political corruption, India was once the richest empire on earth.

7. The art of navigation was born in the river Sindh 5000 years ago. The very word "Navigation" is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH.
8. The value of pi was first calculated by Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is now k! nown as the Pythagorean Theorem. British scholars have last year (1999) officially published that Budhayan's works dates to the 6 th Century which is long before the European mathematicians.

9. Algebra, trigonometry and calculus came from India . Quadratic equations were by Sridharacharya in the 11 th Century; the largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Indians used numbers as big as 10 53
10. According to the Gemmological Institute of America, up until 1896, India was the only source of diamonds to the world.

11. USA based IEEE has proved what has been a century-old suspicion amongst academics that the pioneer of wireless communication was Pr! ofessor Jagdeesh Bose and not Marconi.
12. The earliest reservoir and dam for irrigation was built in Saurashtra.

13. Chess was invented in India .
14. Sushruta is the father of surgery. 2600 years ago he and health scientists of his time conducted surgeries like cesareans, cataract, fractures and urinary stones. Usage of anaesthesia was well known in ancient India .
15. When many cultures in the world were only nomadic forest dwellers over 5000 years ago, Indians established Harappan culture in Sindhu Valley ( Indus ValleyIndia in 100 BC.


Quotes about India .
We owe a lot to the Indians, who taught us how to count, without which no worthwhile scientific discovery could have been made.
Albert Einstein.




India is the cradle of the human race, the birthplace of human speech, the mother of history, the grandmother of legend and the great grand mother of tradition.
Mark Twain.

If there is one place on the face of earth where all dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest days when man began the dream of existence, it is India .
French scholar Romain Rolland.

India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border.
Hu Shih
(former Chinese ambassador to USA )


ALL OF THE ABOVE IS JUST THE TIP OF THE ICEBERG, THE LIST COULD BE ENDLESS.
BUT, if we don't see even a glimpse of that great India in the India that we see today, it clearly means that we are not working up to our potential; and that if we do, we could once again be an evershining and inspiring country setting a bright path for rest of the world to follow.
I hope you enjoyed it and work towards the welfare of INDIA .


Say proudly, I AM AN INDIAN.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Actually, it just tells me what YOU do with your internet connection. Internet is a world in itself! People who just download games, porn, movies are incapable of understanding it.



people who don't have any answer to 'why u need 100Mbps? They think they r smart to put such useless answers.
 I'm not saying we have enough internet facilities... its just that 100Mbps is too much .. wat to speak of 1Gbps... its an utter waste of money when u don't know what to use it for...atleast the talkers here.



RChandan said:


> I've went to Korea back in 2002, Goyang to be more specific, and visits to Seoul were quite frequent, at least once a week. Without being disrespectful to my country, New Delhi/Mumbai/Blore/Hyd/<insert the best Indian city) feels like a village after a day in Seoul.
> 
> Internet for them is equivalent to a commodity like water, whereas in our country it's a luxury. But the internet is something which is not immediately perceptible. In SEOUL, one tends to be AWED by architecture and design. The stunningly clean streets, the road design, and the buildings, my God!. It's just shocking to see the whole city being that clean, every glass sparkling like it was just installed, every sidewalk like it had just been swept, and every building with looks straight out of hollywood movies.
> 
> Take Japan as an example, where it stands today even after the devastations at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. I wonder what's wrong with our nation. We talk of IT boom and outsourcing and Indian IQ and talent and what not, yet the majority population is below the poverty line, much less being eligible for a fcuking internet connection.



chill out man... u compare a country with a population of may b two or three cities in India.  India is a huge country with large no of people with so many cultures and sentiments...
T.I. ft Rihanna... 'Just Live Your LIfe' I ain't got no time for haters.

Forget about internet for a second OK...who gives a damn if internet is a commodity for them?  Cleanliness .. man... plzz throw some light on how clean the people are also... Its all people at the EOD which matters....  Life should not be jeopardized by such useless concerns... I mean.. I can't tell u guys. u r so infatuated... Come out of the well my frogs.. 
They are surely well developed than India but just not at the subtle level.. just gross!
India is well advanced..(might not b in what you see as technology) but in human nature.... it has a personal touch.. u can't find anywhere... u end u eating dogs and feotus.....
After all everyone knows that if man invents anything and develops.... the bad effects and the wrong side advaces equally... there nothing wihtout a loophole..Im gonna end it here... Good luck     wanna b Korean surfers



chooza said:


> Best of Luck Bro. I can see another Indian, who can make an contribution for his Country which make him grow and qualified, but will work for that country who does not give him anything. If atleast one generation of India work for India, today we will be much ahead than any nation. For you, I am attaching some of the achievements we as Indians made, either in India or else.
> FACTS TO MAKE EVERY Indian PROUD
> 
> 
> ...




Well said man.... we are better off in India....India is the place where human ethics are still alive and culture is still rich... ... anyways.. this age.. u know..people(mostly) are attracted to animalistic(similar but sophisticated... even the criminals and pick pocketers are) civilization.



victor_rambo said:


> ^Thats the reason I will move with my family to a developed nation when I can! I don't want to stay back here and deny my family a better life! Lets see if I can do it!



U r married..hmm.. cool...r u moving (planning) to Korea??

Its one's own decision ... and all the divisions of land are man made anyway so  u r away wid ur move...!

But I'm telling you... what ever so called developed countries u go.. the problems u will face will also increase in the same magnitude(can b even more) as the comforts (so called better life) good luck.!


----------



## chooza (Feb 7, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> people who don't have any answer to 'why u need 100Mbps? They think they r smart to put such useless answers.
> I'm not saying we have enough internet facilities... its just that 100Mbps is too much .. wat to speak of 1Gbps... its an utter waste of money when u don't know what to use it for...atleast the talkers here.
> 
> 
> ...



Bro. Technology we are not behind then other, take an example of Railways. its a second largest in world and using all the modern technologies. Just imagine, how they are managing such large network without causing a problem to normal person, provinding occupatin from Rich and famous to very poor person. We are having train fare from mere 25/- to 1 LAc. Another example is our space mission. Korea and such countries do have to maintain such. and as far as cleaness goes. its not country, its us, the citizens, you have to keep your country clean.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^ should I laugh? Lallooji

Yes... we lack cleanlines..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> *Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!*
> 
> Are we just supposed to see how the world progresses and applaud it? or is our Govt. even working on such issues? Our Govt. is more busy with their defending pub-attacks and anti-valentine day activities.
> 
> ...




You feel sorry just becoz you dont have a fast internet connection?What about those millions poor people living in india?Millions of people dont know even how to hold a pencil.And you are feeling sorry for yourself?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> people who don't have any answer to 'why u need 100Mbps? They think they r smart to put such useless answers.
> I'm not saying we have enough internet facilities... its just that 100Mbps is too much .. wat to speak of 1Gbps... its an utter waste of money when u don't know what to use it for...atleast the talkers here.


lol...mirchi lagi naa?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 7, 2009)

chooza said:


> Best of Luck Bro. I can see another Indian, who can make an contribution for his Country which make him grow and qualified, but will work for that country who does not give him anything. If atleast one generation of India work for India, today we will be much ahead than any nation. For you, I am attaching some of the achievements we as Indians made, either in India or else.



Abey yaar inmein se aadhey toh taxi chala rahe hotey hai,kuch petrol pumps mein 

Punjab side mein bahut logon ko shaunk hai "papa main canada jaawangaan business karangaa wahan jaake taxi chale rahe hotey.Upar se kya respect karte hai log inki woh sabko pata hai"


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 7, 2009)

No offence but the news below is worth debating over 



> World's study material just a few clicks away
> 
> Around 800,000 students from 1, 000 colleges and educational institutions in India-including the Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) and Indian Institutes of Management (IIMs)-will be able to connect with the world's best online study material, research laboratories and faculty members by March 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## chooza (Feb 7, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> ^^^ should I laugh? Lallooji
> 
> Yes... we lack cleanlines..


No.You should applaud for Laluji. We lack many things when we compare our country to others. such as we do not find it important to maintain our govt properties, either trains or road transport. we do not follow traffic rules and always feel proud to break them . We always try to use our influences everywhere. We always strongly believe in caste system and think other are useless. Recently, in mumbai attack, we stood together and start shouting for failure of govt. Why? why such feelings do not rose, when there were attacks on Delhi, Jaipur etc.??? Are they not the part of our country??? but since, there was elite class which got disturbed by this act, we raise slogans. Brother, remember, when you are outside of your country, nobody will recognize you as Hindu or else, but only INDIAN. If you take the citizenship of that country also, then again you will be known as "BLOODY INDIANS". So, when ur whole identity is connected with this country, then work for this country, dont do anything major. JUST IMPROVE YOU & YOUR OWN HOUSE.Whole country will be improved, and we will have all the best from the world. Americans do that, Arabs do that, We can also do the same.



gaurav_indian said:


> Abey yaar inmein se aadhey toh taxi chala rahe hotey hai,kuch petrol pumps mein
> 
> Punjab side mein bahut logon ko shaunk hai "papa main canada jaawangaan business karangaa wahan jaake taxi chale rahe hotey.Upar se kya respect karte hai log inki woh sabko pata hai"



If one want to know the actual condition of Indian, he/she should watch "I proud to be Indian" by Sohail khan instead of Karan johar movie. All the things wil become clear to them.

Some Good news:

India are now the official number two ODI team in the world after New Zealand took an unbeatable 2-0 lead against Australia. 

The Men in Blue, who had have won nine successive ODI's have left Australia behind to sit just behind South Africa in the ICC ODI rankings.

India have taken an unassailable 4-0 lead in the five match series against Sri Lanka and will sqaure off for the last game against the Enerald Islanders on Sunday.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 7, 2009)

we will be still happy with 256kpbs


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

chooza said:


> Best of Luck Bro. I can see another Indian, who can make an contribution for his Country which make him grow and qualified, but will work for that country who does not give him anything. If atleast one generation of India work for India, today we will be much ahead than any nation. For you, I am attaching some of the achievements we as Indians made, either in India or else.
> FACTS TO MAKE EVERY Indian PROUD
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks brother for all the information...It should be an eye opener for everybody who are still crying over low bandwidth when there are so many other problems that needs to be addressed


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Thanks brother for all the information...It should be an eye opener for everybody who are still crying over low bandwidth when there are so many other problems that needs to be addressed


Being proud does not mean you swallow its shortcomings so easily.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Being proud does not mean you swallow its shortcomings so easily.


Its not about swallowing the shortcomings..Its just there are so many other things to worry than about bandwidth


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread got intense.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Its not about swallowing the shortcomings..Its just there are so many other things to worry than about bandwidth


Good! so you accept it! 

BTW the internet WILL be the future of MANY things.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> lol...mirchi lagi naa?



abhi samajgaya... u don't know wat to do with a 256KBPS itself.. LOLROFL



Ecstasy said:


> This thread got intense.



lik u beat the **** outta tat little gurl


----------



## chooza (Feb 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Being proud does not mean you swallow its shortcomings so easily.


Leave everything here, just tell had you applied for visa for korea and when you are packing ur bags and leaving this"*underpowered, under resourced, poor, hungry, problematic*"country?????


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 8, 2009)

Itna dil pe mat le yaar. =p


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Itna dil pe mat le yaar. =p



Irritate karte hain yaar. Rahenge yahan, khayenge yahan, sab kuch yahi karenge, but kosne ko bhi India hi milta hai. Aur jab whan mar rahe hote hai toh India yaad aata hai aur yaad aata hai ki hum Indian hai humain yaha se nikalo. Jaate hi kyun ho? aur gaye ho toh wahan problem main yahan aane ki kyun lagti hai?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 8, 2009)

chooza said:


> Irritate karte hain yaar. Rahenge yahan, khayenge yahan, sab kuch yahi karenge, but kosne ko bhi India hi milta hai. *Aur jab whan mar rahe hote hai toh India yaad aata hai aur yaad aata hai *ki hum Indian hai humain yaha se nikalo. Jaate hi kyun ho? aur gaye ho toh wahan problem main yahan aane ki kyun lagti hai?



Aur background mein song chal raha hota hai 
"yeh duniya ek dulhan dulhan ke maathey ke bindiya 
yeh mera india i love my india" jaise inse bare patriot koi hai hi nahi.


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^abhi chodo yaaron..kitna aur sunaoge


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah.. i guess we should drop the topic here instead of taking it on each other.


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

^^Suna nahi rahe hai yaar, but yeh jo complaining type ke hote hai unse bus irritation hoti hai,karenge kuch nahi problems count karwane ke alawa. Aur problem bhi stupid se hoti hai jaise Internet speed good nahi hai toh country bekar hai. Arrey, tum kya kar rahe ho apne country ke liye,?chod ke jaane ke siwa, aur maje ki baat yeh hai ki jayenge bhi nahi.Kisi bhi thread main dekh lo, complain karte hue hi milenge, kabhi windows Accha nahi hai, Office is crap, India bekar hai, Arrey toh bhai, Kisine tumhari gardan pe chaku rakha hai kya ki tum windows use karo ya india main raho? Jo marji aaye use karo aur jahan marji ho, wahan raho, but stupid talks se bakiyon ko pareshaan toh na karo.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 8, 2009)

^ya..you are right..they are stupid, but there is no one as great as you. Everybody should learn from you about how to live in mediocre country and also be proud of it.


----------



## chooza (Feb 9, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^ya..you are right..they are stupid, but there is no one as great as you. Everybody should learn from you about how to live in mediocre country and also be proud of it.



Then why are you replying, just leave this country with immediate effect. Or we give you one boat to sail to another country?? I had asked you yesterday also, that had you made the visa??? but you didn't reply.For people like you its well said"Jahan Khaate hai wohi hole bhi karte hai" I am very happy with this mediocre country. You leave


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 9, 2009)

huh...cut the crap dude...I don't have any more time for lame quarrels. If you are unhappy with my opinions, then let it be so!


----------



## chooza (Feb 9, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> huh...cut the crap dude...I don't have any more time for lame quarrels. If you are unhappy with my opinions, then let it be so!



I'm infact not even talking to you, quarrels is distant. I am just asking, when you are leaving this country?? so that atleast one non-indian reduced from our populatin. Waise bhi bahar ki bahut bheed aa gaye hai yahan, rozi-roti ki search main. Kuch toh kam ho.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Yo chill dude chill!


----------



## pcguru (Feb 9, 2009)

n6300 said:


> 1Gbps or 1 GBps ??


 Brother its always Gbps/Kbps/Mbps when we talk about speed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Sometimes I feel sorry for myself because I am born in India. These people are so ahead and here in India we have ISP who cheat on even 64 kbps plans!
> I am sick of it man!



Same here, budd. I hate India  [oops ]. I would be proud to be a Non-Indian! . Here, I have Reliance Netconnect Dial-up conn., SH1T, don't ask, it doesn't even load Google home page!! . Everytime I have to disconn. & reconn.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)

^^yeh lo ek aur aa gaya LOL


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 9, 2009)

I wish Atleast of 8 mbps to be common in india


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2009)

RChandan said:


> I've went to Korea back in 2002, Goyang to be more specific, and visits to Seoul were quite frequent, at least once a week. Without being disrespectful to my country, New Delhi/Mumbai/Blore/Hyd/<insert the best Indian city) feels like a village after a day in Seoul.
> 
> Internet for them is equivalent to a commodity like water, whereas in our country it's a luxury. But the internet is something which is not immediately perceptible. In SEOUL, one tends to be AWED by architecture and design. The stunningly clean streets, the road design, and the buildings, my God!. It's just shocking to see the whole city being that clean, every glass sparkling like it was just installed, every sidewalk like it had just been swept, and every building with looks straight out of hollywood movies.
> 
> Take Japan as an example, where it stands today even after the devastations at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. I wonder what's wrong with our nation. We talk of IT boom and outsourcing and Indian IQ and talent and what not, yet the majority population is below the poverty line, much less being eligible for a fcuking internet connection.



Mr. Chooza, you need to hatch other eggs too. Read the above and see where India stands despite of the tragedies Japan and Korea endured. How much they progressed despite of their country size. 

It's not like you need to appreciate your country if you live there, but it is not the same country. Its long gone. Everyone is scavenging on it's carcass. 

Take an example, I have a 256kbps unlimited connection. It remains dead for half the month. You want to know the reason ? Because someone dug up the road and cut the cables accidentally everytime. How the fcuk can you think of any development if people just dug up and cut whatever is laid inside just to do some construction work. Everyone is working discordantly. Ther is no planning and discipline.

Sorry to say, but tell me when you go out, do your mom hav any guarantee of seeing you at dinner table ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 9, 2009)

^Well, there is no point is pointing out to Mr. Chooza. He will tell you loudly what a die-hard fan of India he is and how we should sacrifice everything and live a mediocre life because this land gave us some food and money(as if we could never get it if it was not for India).

If everything fails, he will use his favourite smiley and ask people to leave this land. What else can Mr. Chooza do?

If one cannot tolerate honest opinions, this shows how eager they are about progress. Their ego or feelings are more important than honestly told reality.


----------



## vickyadvani (Feb 9, 2009)

so sorry to be born in india....were the speed is still 256kbps or max 2mbps...


----------



## chooza (Feb 9, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^Well, there is no point is pointing out to Mr. Chooza. He will tell you loudly what a die-hard fan of India he is and how we should sacrifice everything and live a mediocre life because this land gave us some food and money(as if we could never get it if it was not for India).
> 
> If everything fails, he will use his favourite smiley and ask people to leave this land. What else can Mr. Chooza do?
> 
> If one cannot tolerate honest opinions, this shows how eager they are about progress. Their ego or feelings are more important than honestly told reality.


You are right. that what else I can do with prople like u and Mr T. You do not want to go away becoz here you live with minimum work, you cannot afford to work 2-3 shifts. You cannot afford to pay taxes, you cannot afford high mobile cost, you cannot afford to spit in proper place as you are habitual to spit on anywhere you like. I cannot understand, the speed for which you and ur folfs are critizing India, what you are going to do with it?? IPTV?pehle local cable wale ke paise toh time pe de do. Streaming media??? pehle pirated movies to band karo and start buying original copies. TUM YE SAB NAHI KAR SAKTE, ,ISILIYE YAHA REHTE HO,BUT KOSNE KO BHI INDIA HI MILTA HAI. SAHI HAI, AARAAM KI ZINDAGI HAI BHAI.



T159 said:


> Mr. Chooza, you need to hatch other eggs too. Read the above and see where India stands despite of the tragedies Japan and Korea endured. How much they progressed despite of their country size.
> 
> It's not like you need to appreciate your country if you live there, but it is not the same country. Its long gone. Everyone is scavenging on it's carcass.
> 
> ...


I had said earlier ki ganda kaun karta hai??? govt ya people like us??? Apne ghar ki safai kis saal main ki thi khud??? har kaam maid ke uper depend hai. wahan se compare karte ho toh compare karo ki woh log apna har kaam khud karte hai, BAI KE UPER DEPEND NAHI HAI. APni lane ki cleanness ke liye kitni baar effort kiye the??? aur cable ke liye keh rahe ho? Ghar main function ke liye jo tent road pe lagate ho uska kya??? See into your collars first. INDIA IS NOT BAD. ITS US WHO ARE BAD, AND THAT WHY INDIAN TOURISTS ARE NOT WELCOMED ANYWHERE.



nvidiageek said:


> Same here, budd. I hate India  [oops ]. I would be proud to be a Non-Indian! . Here, I have Reliance Netconnect Dial-up conn., SH1T, don't ask, it doesn't even load Google home page!! . Everytime I have to disconn. & reconn.



Brother tumhare netconnection main problem nahi hai PC or Mac hi slow hai.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel sorry to be human...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 9, 2009)

chooza said:


> You are right. that what else I can do with prople like u and Mr T. You do not want to go away becoz here you live with minimum work, you cannot afford to work 2-3 shifts. You cannot afford to pay taxes, you cannot afford high mobile cost, you cannot afford to spit in proper place as you are habitual to spit on anywhere you like. I cannot understand, the speed for which you and ur folfs are critizing India, what you are going to do with it?? IPTV?pehle local cable wale ke paise toh time pe de do. Streaming media??? pehle pirated movies to band karo and start buying original copies. TUM YE SAB NAHI KAR SAKTE, ,ISILIYE YAHA REHTE HO,BUT KOSNE KO BHI INDIA HI MILTA HAI. SAHI HAI, AARAAM KI ZINDAGI HAI BHAI.
> 
> 
> I had said earlier ki ganda kaun karta hai??? govt ya people like us??? Apne ghar ki safai kis saal main ki thi khud??? har kaam maid ke uper depend hai. wahan se compare karte ho toh compare karo ki woh log apna har kaam khud karte hai, BAI KE UPER DEPEND NAHI HAI. APni lane ki cleanness ke liye kitni baar effort kiye the??? aur cable ke liye keh rahe ho? Ghar main function ke liye jo tent road pe lagate ho uska kya??? See into your collars first. INDIA IS NOT BAD. ITS US WHO ARE BAD, AND THAT WHY INDIAN TOURISTS ARE NOT WELCOMED ANYWHERE.
> ...



Chaa gaya hai kaakay.


----------



## chooza (Feb 9, 2009)

^ thnx yaar. Need support of every Indian to fight thse so called indians


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

^^rofl...make something like *Bharat Shuddhikaran Sena*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^Well, there is no point is pointing out to Mr. Chooza. He will tell you loudly what a die-hard fan of India he is and how we should sacrifice everything and live a mediocre life* because this land gave us some food and money(as if we could never get it if it was not for India).
> *
> If everything fails, he will use his favourite smiley and ask people to leave this land. What else can Mr. Chooza do?
> 
> If one cannot tolerate honest opinions, this shows how eager they are about progress. Their ego or feelings are more important than honestly told reality.



Its not about india.Its about respecting your nation.Just becoz you dont have a fast internet connection you are hating india what a pathetic reason to hate your country.Upar dekh ke yeh bolna asaan hai ke hum bahut backwards hai.Jara apne se neeche rehne walon ko bhi dekh lo.There are millions of poor people living in india but people hate to accept it shayad isliye Slumdog Millionaire kuch logon ke gale nahi utari.
India kharab nahi hai yahan ke logon mein kami hai including you and me.


You said any land can give you some food and money. Neeche diye huey land pe tu mujhe food,money and internet facilities laa ke dikha.

*Viewer discretion advised see these pictures at your own risk*

Land is SWAT valley in pakistan victim are comman men killed by Talibani 

I am not even going to post a thumbnail see it at your own risk.


*img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic05436fb5.jpg


*img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic11942ty5.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic14604bv4.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic32391vn3.jpg



India is not worse indians are making it.There are more things to worry in india than internet speeds.



T159 said:


> ^^rofl...make something like *Bharat Shuddhikaran Sena*



Better than Shiv Sena and Shri Ram Sena.Chooza isnt attacking anyone's house or north indians.He is just saying that there is no need to hate your country becoz of these simple things.Shiv Sena,Shri Ram Sena or Raavan Sena only talks about their state,language and religion.chooza is talking about country only.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

^^Come on, you just can't take it as literary an internet issue.


----------



## chooza (Feb 10, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^rofl...make something like *Bharat Shuddhikaran Sena*



Jis din bana li usi din aise post aane band ho jayenge.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

^^Ok, I am going to Korea soon. Will post from there in this thread. See you.


----------



## chooza (Feb 10, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^Ok, I am going to Korea soon. Will post from there in this thread. See you.



Na jao yaar. Itni door se sa ladai main maza nahi ayega. Jo karna hai yahi karo so that atleast humari next generation hum pe proud kare. Brother, dusre ki zalalat wali chupdi roti se ghar ke izzat se sukhi roti acchi hoti hai.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 10, 2009)

Do all the peole wondering over the 1 Gbps speed even think they can afford them if they move to Korea. People having been talking about how Japan and Korea have been developed in spite of the tragedies. Have they given it a thought that it is more because of the people than the government that they are what they are today. The people of Japan and Korea are not as corrupt as we are. We are the problem here and we people should be sorry about ourselves because we form India. 

The basic necessity regarding Internet is to provide it to rural areas rather than trying to upgrade it for a privileged few


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 10, 2009)

confused!! said:


> We are the problem here and we people should be sorry about ourselves because we form India.


Good, so you too accept it after such a looong journey 

So........let either kill each other or lets suicide....that should solve the problem according to your conclusion. right?

So whos the first one to die?


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

But shouldn't one complain about when he is paying for it 
If they cant even provide a decent 256kbps without frequent disconnections then do you really think that rural areas will get internet any time soon ? Even here they said that it is not feasible, such indifferent attitude. Of course I got the connection after 6 months and then happy with 256kbps broadband with half of month without any signal due to 101 things happening.

And those of you who said that we don't care about our country. Then why don't you guys go and do something, why not help poor and kids in slums ? Of course if you are doing it then it's very good. 

Saying that people can change it sounds easier than actual implementation. What damage has been done can't be recovered. Instead one bill in legislative assembly takes more than years to get sanctioned, and by that time there is no use or little value in implementing it. 

To help other people you have to be in a better position. Government reflects it's citizen. But nobody seriously gives a fcuk, nobody ever gets time to think about. Either way Government is ruled by coalition and that means you are virtually invisible in the election process. How much good can you harness from that ?

It is a vicious circle. 

What do you guys want to say about Slumdog Millionaire ? The girl who played Latika (Rubina Ali) is still in slums. Guess no one cared. Just shed a tear of guilt and moved on. Anyone of you tried to change it ? Infact others are selling poverty in India in the name of art.

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/rubinaali.jpg

I have seen it how a person standing against corrupt officers is subdued and forcefully pay an apology in presence of false witnesses. But thats how things roll. You could be happy with that ? I am NOT !


----------



## Coool (Feb 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I feel sorry to be human...



ROFL, same here.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 10, 2009)

Whoa whoa dudes u r missing the point
No ones claiming here that Internet we have is the fastest reliable etc. Its perfectly not. We face problems with speed and constant disruptions. But inspite of that I never gave a try of eating a feotus. Thanks For the ongoing human culture and ethics still being alive in india
It's just that I don't start hating something cuz of goddamn reason from an insane asylum. U get more -ve when u go for what seems to b more +ve as rightly pointed out by the other dude questioning bout the safety. 
Korea might be safe but as I said there would be something more atrocious for ex eating habits. I hate people with such habits even if everybody in that country lives in a palace (with unlimited 1tbps bw ofcourse and that guy has no clue of using It)


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

^^Way to go man. What an offtopic rubbish ! You know you are unfit for internet. Do not ever use it, please.

*www.snopes.com/horrors/cannibal/fetus.asp


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 10, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^Way to go man. What an offtopic rubbish ! You know you are unfit for internet. Do not ever use it, please.
> 
> *www.snopes.com/horrors/cannibal/fetus.asp



wat da hell..... fuk tat link...
oyeah.. it seems rubbish... so wat you were crapping ain't? 
>>>>You know you are unfit for internet. Do not ever use it, please.
wat a joke... do ya fart?
atleast I use it not to say others not to use it...
Hey korean lover... just break it down


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## chooza (Feb 11, 2009)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> wat da hell..... fuk tat link...
> oyeah.. it seems rubbish... so wat you were crapping ain't?
> >>>>You know you are unfit for internet. Do not ever use it, please.
> wat a joke... do ya fart?
> ...



Hi,They are not Korea Lover, Thay are just India Haters. They are saying that one person cannot change india. Did they even try to start. One very simple problem, its our population. Everyday we cry about it, but ever any one of these got a nuts to adopt an parent less child??? They are too many. We can wait endless to have own child, waste more and more money on so called treatments(Modern + Holy) but never adopt a child. They do it. 
Start toh karo. Kehna aasaan hai ki ek se kuch nahi hota. Hota hao dosto, agar aapki thoughts sahi hai toh hota hai.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 12, 2009)

chooza said:


> Brother tumhare netconnection main problem nahi hai PC or Mac hi slow hai.



Hee, heee, ROFL, 



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> wat da hell..... fuk tat link...
> oyeah.. it seems rubbish... so wat you were crapping ain't?
> >>>>You know you are unfit for internet. Do not ever use it, please.
> wat a joke... do ya fart?
> ...



Yeah, really kcuF that link  & moreover kcuF tat M4N


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ M4n???


----------



## cecak (Feb 13, 2009)

Oww.. It,s very Big bandwidth.
In my Office  we get  1 Mb, It's still expensive


----------



## samsung_86 (Feb 13, 2009)

Perhaps We Would Die....still there won't be 1GBps net in INDIA....coz.. SLUMDOGS here...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

what a thread !!! 


it started off as "NEWS" of Korea getting 2Gbps internet and went onto become a India bashers v/s India Fanboys and has now taken a "fetus_y" turn.. 


this certainly happens only on ThinkDigit Forums


----------

